# Want growing plants, need help with fluorescent lights



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

So I've got a terrible cold and what better way to make yourself feel better than set up a 10 gallon divided tank. It's cycling right now with 2 DIY sponge filters and will hopefully be ready for my fish in 6 weeks. :grin2:

I visited the closest LFS on Friday night and looked at his selection of plants. The guy in there is really nice and helpful. I didn't buy anything since I'm using pure ammonia to cycle my tank. He said he'd be willing to teach me things and has plants that "if you can't keep those alive you're better off with artificial". Cool. 

So I got a hood with a fluorescent tube. It's an 18 inch tube and is 15 watts. I want at least 20 watts, right? Well I can't find a 20 watt 18 inch tube anywhere, in store or online. Can someone help me? I'm assuming the plants he's going to show me will be low tech plants but I'd really love for them to thrive and grow. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't panic about the old watts/gallon axiom. The output of various wavelengths (spectrum) is more important. Here is a link to get you started to explore what is available.

Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Zoo Med Flora Sun Fluorescent Bulbs

Take the time to look at various products, do some research, and then make your selection.

You'll do just fine!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Lekoguy said:


> Don't panic about the old watts/gallon axiom. The output of various wavelengths (spectrum) is more important. Here is a link to get you started to explore what is available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, Lekoguy thank you! That's what I needed to hear. I love your profile picture, he's beautiful!

I just looked at the bulb I have and it says it's 6,500k. That's good, right? It's Aqueon brand, not sure if that matters. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

It might work just fine.

Again we have an Urban Myth or an Old Wives Tale. 

Ammonia is not toxic to plants. They use it in the process of photosynthesis.

There is no reason that you can't get a "starter" plant at your LFS and see how it goes. Remember, in a new tank you will need a good fertilizer. They will die if you don't feed them.

Fish poop is our friend. That is, when you have a fish to poop!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Lekoguy said:


> It might work just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought I read on one of the Nitrogen Cycle stickies that ammonia in high amounts (I'm dosing to 3-4ppm) would be toxic to plants? I'd hate to spend my money and then have it die...

I'm planning on tying a lot my plants to rocks, clay pots and the divider. If I get some swords I'll have to use some root tabs, plus liquid ferts for the others. What brand to you recommend for those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Just get a "stupid cheapo plant." It will also introduce some nitrifying bacteria.

I'm a firm believer in using super glue (CA) to attach plants to various pieces of decor. I'm kinda a mod-tech aquarist.

My preferred brand of plant products is the Seachem Flourish series.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Thought I should post a picture of my tank. 

I planned on using fishing line to tie plants on and when they get established I can just cut it off. Doesn't super glue look strange? I just imagine globs of glue everywhere...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't use globs! 

It's like Brylcream: 'A Little Dab'll Do Ya.'

Cotton thread works just fine.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a ton of cotton thread, thanks for the tip. You've been a wonderful help, thank you so much!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

My pleasure


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ask the guy what types of plants. There are three categories; Low Light, Medium Light, and High Light. Your bulb would be okay with Low plants, for example: Anarchis, Anubias, Java Fern, Java Moss, and some swords with the right root tabs. If you are willing to buy a more expensive light, you can look up the Finnex brand of lights. They are on the expensive side, but they are worth it. My Stingrays (lowest, cheapest light) on both my 20 G and my 5.5 G are growing plants (Oops! Almost said "pants"!) exceptionally well. Some plants include Monte Carlo, Dwarf Baby Tears, and Red Rubin & Ozelot swords. I'll post a picture of when I had the Aqueon brand hood; it was bright, but within 6 months it had dulled & was incapable of growing plants. Instead of getting a new bulb, I dove in and got a 30" Stingray for Christmas. It is great! I still have to take a picture of it, but I can post one tomorrow.

 beautiful tank. Does it have any inhabitants yet? I'm guessing not, you didn't mention a fish-in-cycle.

(The left trank was my 2.5 MiniBow, which I have given to a friend, and the right tank is the 20 G with the Aqueon hood. I have since changed the substrate & layout.)


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

ThatFishThough said:


> Ask the guy what types of plants. There are three categories; Low Light, Medium Light, and High Light. Your bulb would be okay with Low plants, for example: Anarchis, Anubias, Java Fern, Java Moss, and some swords with the right root tabs. If you are willing to buy a more expensive light, you can look up the Finnex brand of lights. They are on the expensive side, but they are worth it. My Stingrays (lowest, cheapest light) on both my 20 G and my 5.5 G are growing plants (Oops! Almost said "pants"!) exceptionally well. Some plants include Monte Carlo, Dwarf Baby Tears, and Red Rubin & Ozelot swords. I'll post a picture of when I had the Aqueon brand hood; it was bright, but within 6 months it had dulled & was incapable of growing plants. Instead of getting a new bulb, I dove in and got a 30" Stingray for Christmas. It is great! I still have to take a picture of it, but I can post one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your tanks are beautiful, thanks for sharing them! Right now it has no inhabitants, but I do I have 2 guys that are waiting to go in when it's ready. I'm super excited for it to be done, one of my guys is in a 1.5 gallon and the water changes are getting exhausting for the both of us. 

I'm assuming he's talking Low Light plants. I walked around and looked at the plants he had and there were tons of anubias, ferns, mosses, grasses, and I think I saw some pennywort. I would have loved to look longer but had dragged a hangry husband along and well....we all know how that goes. 

I looked at the Stingrays and unfortunately those are just a little out of budget for me . Maybe if I get some extra money for my birthday during the summer I can splurge and get a glass lid and new light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That's the same way for me. No money! Lol you learn to deal, cut costs, budget, and wait for sales!

All of the plants above are fine! Just be weary of the "grasses" stuff like Dwarf Hairgrass, etc. needs higher light.

Good luck with the tank!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi LizzyP. Those clay pots in the tank, don't forget to widen the hole at the bottom or seal it up, depending on the size of it's future inhabitant, you don't want them getting stuck in the hole.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Veloran said:


> Hi LizzyP. Those clay pots in the tank, don't forget to widen the hole at the bottom or seal it up, depending on the size of it's future inhabitant, you don't want them getting stuck in the hole.




Hi, thanks.

I did cover up the holes but actually ended up taking the pots out and replacing them with something else. Thanks, though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

